# Anyone help me with my macros?



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Coming off a diet @ 12st 5 and around 10-11% bf. Any one give me advice on daily calories and macros for a lean bulk. Train 5 days a week and prob keep a bit of cardio in there to try and keep the abs. Would say I'm prob an ectomorph type of body


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

here's a brilliant calculator mate, pick mass building on the left hand side-

http://michaelandkendra.com/PhysiqueFX/bmr.htm


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Get some pictures and current training plan up, will be easier for people to help but then again what results have you had in last 12 months? Do you need to male changes!


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Usually do one body part / day except bi's n tri's together. Usual is 4-5 exercises 3-4 sets increasing weight. Usually sit around 13 st. Got up to 14 but started cutting 8 weeks ago. And sit at 12 5 the now. Diet has been really clean as of last 2 month.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Progress as of a week ago


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Bump


----------

